
Buying a dildo in Denver? government must be informed - tn13
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/13/us_purchase_government_spying/
======
shakna
The idea is that the government wants its fair part of tax.

But considering how all collected data in the US somehow ends up being able to
be accessed by any and all departments that want it...

How long before purchasing a watch, an Arduino and a gun will result in SWAT
kicking in your door?

~~~
gumernatorial
People have been killed by police for much less.

The question is how long it is before it's no longer newsworthy that "police
shot and killed a suspected terrorist who had purchased the components
necessary for a remotely fired gun; up next, how you can keep your children
safe from these threats online".

------
theonemind
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commerce_Clause](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commerce_Clause)

Considering how broadly the federal government has interpreted this
historically, arguably regulating far more than simple inter-state commerce,
it seems like they could use this to outlaw this kind of activity.

